# creative cloud app won't update lightroom.



## George (May 23, 2017)

Hi,
I discovered when I tried to upload photos from a new model fuji that I needed an update to lighroom.  no problem on the laptop but creative cloud won't update.  I went to the creative cloud app and it refuses to open.  what's the best way to go about solving this.  I assume I'll have to backup my lrcat then delete the cc desktop app and reinstall?  I have an updated windows 10 version on both the laptop and desktop

thanks
george whitson


----------



## clee01l (May 23, 2017)

If you are running LRCC2015.1, there is a good possibility that your CCApp Manager is out of date too.  You should be running  version Version 4.0.1.188  You can update that here: Update the Creative Cloud desktop app.

You do not need to back up your LR catalog file although it is always a good idea to have a current backup handy at all times 
The CC desktop app should always by running in the background.  Sometimes you need to reboot windows to get the CC App Mgr to notice app updates.


----------



## sojo (Sep 23, 2017)

*Using this you should be able to install as well any previous LR release, just download the proper 'base' + 'update' you desire. Otherwise just go for the latest release/downloads.*

I had this exact problem, not able to get latest LR update through Creative Cloud, but instead getting even older, baseline LR6 release when did reinstall through CC app.


To get the latest version properly installed I tried the Adobe chat help.


But that's useless, took them 2h to guide me through various steps and then finishing the support saying "if the problem not resolve on it's own. please contact us in 12h again". As a paying CC subscriber, you got unqualified support from Adobe, unable to resolve problems with software which Adobe created, and you're on your own.


So based on what Adobe chat gave me, and multiple other internet sources I put together these steps which finally worked for me to get the latest LR installed. 


*Here you go:*


go to Download Photoshop Lightroom

download the full LR installation pack (~700MB)
download the update file fo the LR release you want to get to

uninstall your current LR intallation
install the initial full LR pack (first download ~700MB)
if you try to install the update now you will get error saying something in sense that you're not allowed/entitle to upgrade.
Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AAMUpdaterInventory\1.0

Find AdobeUpdaterAdminPrefs.dat 
Delete (or rename) this file
This is Windows path, so if you have Mac just google location of this file.

Now the update installation will work.


----------

